# INDIA TO AUSTRALIA REPATRIATION FLIGHTS!!!



## Simranjeet kaur (Oct 19, 2020)

Hey people
I recently booked my ticket of adelaide on 21 May. But it cancelled due to Malaysian Airlines. If anyone got update about next flight .It would really help people to reach there.


----------

